
Comet with node.js and V8 - ntoshev
http://www.slideshare.net/amix3k/comet-with-nodejs-and-v8
======
lukifer
With WebSockets right around the corner, is there any reason to care about
Comet anymore? (Of course, node.js can also be used with WS, which is what I
plan on doing.)

~~~
amix
I think you have misunderstood something. Comet is a general way of pushing
back events as they happen and there are different ways of implementing comet,
two of these ways are using long poll and using WebSockets...

Why you should care about comet? Because it is the future of web applications.
Look at Google Wave, Facebook Chat or Google Documents - - they use comet to
create realtime web applications. I predict that most web-applications will
use this technology as most sites today use Ajax in some form.

Also note the point of entry into building a scaleable comet application is
getting much lower with such tools like node.js, erlycomet and JBoss Netty.

~~~
lukifer
I guess I associate Comet solely with long-polling. Don't disagree at all re:
the future of web apps; the reason why WebSockets are exciting is that real-
time communication is becoming a first-class citizen in the browser, rather
than an (admittedly cool) hack.

------
ntoshev
Something's wrong with the node.js vs Tornado benchmark: "total transfered"
byte count is more than 2x bigger for Tornado. This should be headers as "HTML
transfered" is about the same.

------
Kilimanjaro
Node.js + V8 = awesome!

Comet not so

